# Northern Va. subs needed



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Looking for a couple subs to help with our routes this winter. We have commercials and HOA's, pickup trucks would be best. Covering areas of Western Fairfax and Tysons Corner. $95.00/hour minimum, little more with tailgate spreader. Must be local!! Send me a private message.
Todd


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Getting closer, still need some help.


----------

